# Bye to Dutchess, Lancelot and George!!



## Rebbetzin (Oct 20, 2010)

It was a sort of sad day today. Lancelot, Dutchess and her son George went off to a new home. The new owner says their names are now "Lawnmover."  

They will have a job of keeping over 1200 acres free of overgrown weeds and grasses.  I know they will have a nice life out in the wide open spaces. But we will miss them.

Here they are...in the truck, I got there just in time to see them leaving.







Lancelot looks sad and confused.






The four girls we have left were sad tonight. You could tell they missed the rest of the crew! Gracie was especially missing her mom and brother. Gracie will soon be moving to CO.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 20, 2010)

It is hard to say good bye.  At least you know they're going to a good place - will you be able to visit them at all?


----------



## warthog (Oct 20, 2010)

It's always sad when saying goodbye to your animals, they become such a part of the family.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 20, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> It is hard to say good bye.  At least you know they're going to a good place - will you be able to visit them at all?


They are about an hour south of here. I suppose we could go visit them.


----------



## annanicole18 (Oct 20, 2010)

I did that with my girls a few months ago it still kills me to not have them run up and greet me but I know they are enjoying their open pastures a lot better than they enjoyed the backyard.


----------

